# bear creek res



## triton196 (Dec 9, 2011)

can you hunt bear creek res. in jackson co ?


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 9, 2011)

Nope


----------



## triton196 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## ranger370 (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you sure? There was a guy duck hunting Bear Creek Satuday morning.


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 15, 2011)

it's all private land , there is a little bit of hunting going on. aint been any ducks there in 3 years


----------



## Tim1980 (Dec 15, 2011)

i used to live right down the road and it was always loaded up with ducks.  I don't think you can hunt there.  You can buy lakefront lots, but I don't think they have the right to hunt.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep you can hunt it. Got these ringers and redhead and buffies from there.


----------



## ams1231 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Checked the Regs*

Might want to watch out emusmaker. 

Not only is it unlawful to hunt on the reservoir, but they can hit you for double violations because it is also unlawful to carry a firearm on the property. 

http://www.bearcreekwtp.com/images/20090824091445658.pdf


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2011)

ams1231 said:


> Might want to watch out emusmaker.
> 
> Not only is it unlawful to hunt on the reservoir, but they can hit you for double violations because it is also unlawful to carry a firearm on the property.
> 
> http://www.bearcreekwtp.com/images/20090824091445658.pdf



Dont take every post so seriously. Did it ever occur to you that he might be joking?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 16, 2011)

ams1231 said:


> Might want to watch out emusmaker.
> 
> Not only is it unlawful to hunt on the reservoir, but they can hit you for double violations because it is also unlawful to carry a firearm on the property.
> 
> http://www.bearcreekwtp.com/images/20090824091445658.pdf



maybe he has written permission..


----------



## j_seph (Dec 16, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> maybe he has written permission..


maybe he works for the water department(fringe benefits)


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 16, 2011)

looks like a ruddy to me...


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually I was hunting from a landowner's property that gave us permission to hunt it. 

But as I said, yes you can hunt it, just have to have permission from the landowner.

Buckhustler, it ain't a ruddy.   Hen Buffy.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Buckhustler, it ain't a ruddy.   Hen Buffy.



Owned


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 16, 2011)

Your right. Ruddy has a white throat patch. Well most of them. I shot a ruddy hybrid that looked almost identical to your duck.


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 16, 2011)

Just wondering since the last thread got deleted! Do you only shoot hens there?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2011)

*You got the wrong guy...that was me*



g24dawggone said:


> Just wondering since the last thread got deleted! Do you only shoot hens there?



And yes. Only hens. I use a flextone 6-n-1 quad reed set up that sounds like a dying chick. It brings em in real close for excellent shooting.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2011)

Loves me some hens.


----------



## ranger370 (Dec 17, 2011)

emusmacker Don't want to get anything started but the rules state no hunting on Bear Creek. The hunter we came up on loaded his equipment and left pretty quick. He was parked on the side of the road.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I hunted there last yr, and hunt with a deputy, he has permission to hunt there. Maybe they have chanded the rules this yr. We park in the guy that gave us permission yard and hunt from the bank there. I'll talk to the gamw warden there and get the scoop.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 17, 2011)

Well there goes another spot.


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 17, 2011)

T Tolbert said:


> Well there goes another spot.



Seriously... Public or not, If anybody had any common sense they wouldnt name ANY spots on here. Or be dumb enough to post pictures of birds and say where they killed them. Then they wonder why the spots they hunt get so crowded....


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

Well since you got to have landowner permission to hunt, I didn't think it was so dumb to post pics. I post pics of the wood ducks we kill on my creek. It's private, and trust me, I don't think alot of folks want to try and sneak there. Hope they're not that dumb.


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 27, 2011)

Juliette is HOT right now!


----------



## across the river (Dec 27, 2011)

ranger370 said:


> emusmacker Don't want to get anything started but the rules state no hunting on Bear Creek. The hunter we came up on loaded his equipment and left pretty quick. He was parked on the side of the road.



Only applies to property owned by the water authority.  If he is own private land he is fine.


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 6, 2012)

He was in a canoe in the middle of the lake. Is that legal?


----------



## bub commander (Jan 6, 2012)

Permission is overrated....


----------



## K Dowling (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes you can but you have to have access to it from private land


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 8, 2013)

K Dowling said:


> Yes you can but you have to have access to it from private land



Why would you do that?? People will never learn


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can kill some teal?


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 8, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Does anybody know where I can kill some teal?




Sure.


----------



## K Dowling (Jan 23, 2013)

T Tolbert said:


> Why would you do that?? People will never learn



do you know how hard it will be for him to access it from someones land,people round there are smarter than that..gotta have the hook up


----------

